# Hensley Arrow Sold



## djkt (Oct 23, 2010)

Anybody from Shreveport Louisiana area want a Hensley hitch. I just put one on craiglist for $600 with a serial number 7411. Good shape with some paint peeling but all parts are there. Has a 2 inch drop receiver. No shipping local or near local only. Email me if interested at ddt8675309 at aol.com
I'm going 5th wheel. This hitch has *SOLD*

















Thanks Dennis


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy! Thought I would chime in just to say hello. I used to live in Bossier City before moving to San Antonio about a year ago. 5th wheel is a good choice. Might move that way myself....in 5-6 years! Have to get some other things paid for in order to keep momma happy.


----------



## djkt (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll let it go for $750 or make me an offer.

Dennis


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

OMG somebody buy this before I have to just on because its a steal. Put it on ebay this should be selling for 1200. all day long.









John


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

If it wasn't so close to Christmas I would buy it. Equalizer totally screwed me when my hitch broke this summer while on vacation, I've been wanting to get away from them since then and have heard a ton of positive reviews about the Hensley Arrow.


----------



## djkt (Oct 23, 2010)

It made pulling my 31RQS pull 1000 percent better.

Dennis


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dub...if you can swing it, DO IT!!!! Yes, I'm an Arrow owner and - given the choice - will NEVER tow with anything else. btw, Hensley sells Pre-Owned Hensleys for more than this!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

djkt said:


> It made pulling my 31RQS pull 1000 percent better.
> 
> Dennis


X2... since owning my Hensley (Thaks Jude/Kath for the freindly nudge) I will NEVER pull with anything else...it's unreal. John's right, this unit will sell for 1200 easy on Ebay, or even craigslist. This is a Hensley at a Equalizer price!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

I bought mine second hand from Professionl here....the unit is bombproof. You can't wreck'em so people shouldn't have concerns buying a used Hensley.


----------



## djkt (Oct 23, 2010)

Bringing this up from the dead. I still have the hitch. I was doing some spring cleaning and found it in my storage shed. I forgot all about it. I know someone needs this hitch. I hate for it to sit in my shed and not being used.

Thanks Dennis


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

OMG I don't believe you still have it. Now is the time to sell it. Double the price and put it on Ebay. It can be shipped in three boxes.

John


----------



## djkt (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm trying to give somebody a good deal, I got my use out of it. I really don't want to fool with shipping. I guess folks around my part of the country don't know what a Hensley is. If it don't sell at this price, I'll go to ebay and ship. If I have to go to ebay then the price will go up. If I have to ship the price will go up.

Dennis


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

djkt said:


> I'm trying to give somebody a good deal, I got my use out of it. I really don't want to fool with shipping. I guess folks around my part of the country don't know what a Hensley is. If it don't sell at this price, I'll go to ebay and ship. If I have to go to ebay then the price will go up. If I have to ship the price will go up.
> 
> Dennis


Dennis, did you move to the 5'er yet? Hensley will take the Arrow on trade ($1,000 value) for a Hensley 5'er hitch. As for shipping - If you find an Outbacker interested in buying it .... sell it to them, ship it off, and give them the bill for shipping so they can reimburse you for the actual shipping. *DUB, ARE YOU LISTENING????*


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Do you have any used/reconditioned Hensley Arrows for sale?
We often buy back hitches from customers who are no longer towing. We take them apart and completely recondition them. They also come with a warranty. Call 800-410-6580 to see what we have in stock.

this is from hensley's web site - for the price you are asking, they may buy it back from you.


----------



## djkt (Oct 23, 2010)

stapless said:


> Do you have any used/reconditioned Hensley Arrows for sale?
> We often buy back hitches from customers who are no longer towing. We take them apart and completely recondition them. They also come with a warranty. Call 800-410-6580 to see what we have in stock.
> 
> this is from hensley's web site - for the price you are asking, they may buy it back from you.


I contacted them today and they offered me very near what I want and they will send everything I need for shipping. I'll let it go for a few more days and see if anybody wants it. I would really like to give somebody a good deal on a excellent hitch.

Thanks for the info, Dennis


----------

